# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du Lịch Lễ 2/9 Đà Nẵng – Đồng Xanh Đồng Nghệ – Tắm Bùn Phước Nhơn – Huế

## dulich5

*Tour Du Lịch Lễ 2/9 Đà Nẵng – Đồng Xanh Đồng Nghệ – Tắm Bùn Phước Nhơn – Huế – Động Thiên Đường*

Giá vé:  *VNĐ*
Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm
Phương tiện:  ô tô
*Ngày 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH –  ĐÀ NẴNG*
Trưa: Đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng mở đầu *Tour du lịch lễ 2/9 Đà Nẵng – Đồng Xanh Đồng Nghệ – Tắm Bùn Phước Nhơn – Huế – Động Thiên Đường*. Xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”.
Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự – nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng
Tối: Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm.

*
Ngày 02: ĐỒNG XANH- ĐỒNG NGHỆ – CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan Hồ Đồng Xanh – Đồng Nghệ và tắm bùn khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn. Tham quan Đình Túy Loan, mang đậm kiến trúc văn hóa của thời Lê – Nguyễn và nghe dân ca, hát bài chòi, một nét văn hóa tiêu biểu của người dân đất Quảng. Lên thuyền đi xuôi dòng sông Hàn thăm khu di tích kháng chiến K20, viếng Miếu Bà Quan Âm. Thuyền đưa quý khách trở lại điểm tập kết.

Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều: Khởi hành đi Cố Đô Huế, dừng chân ngắm cảnh “Lăng Cô – vịnh đẹp thế giới” do Câu lạc bộ các vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới bình chọn.
Tối: Ăn tối đặc sản xứ Huế và tự do khám phá Cố Đô về đêm.
*
Ngày 03: ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*
Sáng: Điểm tâm sớm. Khởi hành tham quan Động Thiên Đường nằm giữa rừng quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng. Chương trình đi qua làng Chày Lập, Suối Nước Mọc kì vĩ đến khám phá vẻ đẹp huyền ảo của động khô dài nhất Châu Á, đẹp hơn hẵn động Phong Nha vốn đã là Kỳ Quan Thiên Nhiên của Thế Giới với những tuyệt mỹ của tạo hóa ban tặng. Quí khách qua từng cung bậc của chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh, thiên đình, của mái nhà rông tây nguyên, của tháp Chàm bí ẩn và của gió, cát,…

Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều: Về Huế theo đường Hồ Chí Minh – Trường Sơn huyền thoại.
Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ đêm tại Huế.
*
Ngày 04: HUẾ – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
Sáng: Điểm tâm. Xem biểu diễn Võ Kinh Vạn An , chiêu thức võ học tương truyền của các tướng sĩ bảo vệ những vương triều ngày trước, An Định Cung – công trình kiến trúc nghệ thuật độc đáo của triều Nguyễn và mua sắm chợ Đông Ba. 
Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều: Tiễn khách ga Huế/ sân bay Huế từ 14h00 đến 17h00 và sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 17h00 đến 23h00 . Kết thúc *Tour du lịch lễ 2/9 Đà Nẵng – Đồng Xanh Đồng Nghệ – Tắm Bùn Phước Nhơn – Huế – Động Thiên Đường.*

 * Giá tour bao gồm:*
– Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
– Khách sạn: Khách sạn 2 sao. Tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòng.
– Ăn uống: Khách được lo ăn theo chương trình từ sáng ngày đi đến trưa ngày về. Quý khách sẽ dùng đặc sản địa phương khi đoàn đến, thực đơn được thay đổi từng bữa.
– Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho quý khách suốt tuyến.
– Vé tham quan tại các điểm trong chương trình
– Bảo hiểm: Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói, theo quy định pháp luật.
– Quà tặng: Mỗi vị khách đều có quà lưu niệm, trên đường đi phục vụ khăn lạnh, nón của công ty du lịch Bến Nghé, nước giải khát và xổ số vui có thưởng.
* Giá tour không bao gồm:*
– Thuế VAT
– Chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình
* Mức giá vé cho trẻ em:*
– Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
– Trẻ em từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi mua ½ vé. Tiêu chuẩn ½ vé giống như người lớn, nhưng ngủ chung với gia đình.
– Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: không tính vé.
* Đăng ký, thanh toán:*
– Quý khách đặt vé qua điện thọai hoặc website: bennghe.vn, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách miễn phí.
– Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh tóan 40%, số tiền còn lại thanh tóan sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi.

Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng truy cập http://bennghe.vn hoặc liên hệ: (08) 35 144 132  - 098 7735 071.

----------

